# St. Croix Restoration, Shark Build



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Friends Don and John came up with an old St. Croix Viking somewhere and asked me to update it for Sharkin'. Easy when you start with a great rod. John wanted a gimble, the wooden handles covered, and roller eyes. So... I cut the rear wooden handle to accept a gimble, cleaned up the existing reel seat and covered the wooden handles with X-flocked shrink-wrap. Stripped the rest of the rod, but saved the branding. Painted everything else flat black, then wrapped the roller eyes with red, black and white thread double coated with Flexcoat. 

Don, John...looking for a big shark out of you guys with this one.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful work as always Joe! I'll bet that one's gonna put a monster on the beach sometime soon.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Truly gifted my friend...Great work !!!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

NICE! I love to restore old rods to functional condition. I have an old FinNor IGFA 20 wainting for the same type resto. Good work.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow Joe, I never saw this... That's a good looking restoration! Did they pull on anything with it?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> Wow Joe, I never saw this... That's a good looking restoration! Did they pull on anything with it?


John moved either right before or right after I finished it. We'll have to ask him. Super cool rod though!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

No handle shot, Joe?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

UncleMilty7 said:


> No handle shot, Joe?


Sorry, no handle shot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> John moved either right before or right after I finished it. We'll have to ask him. Super cool rod though!



Guess I could do that myself. Lol.

I came across this looking for the one you built Matt. Did you post it?


----------

